# Current Toriko vs EoS Naruto



## Gibbs (Jan 6, 2015)

Location: 4th Great War Grounds

Intel: Full
Prep: None
SoM: In Character




Who wins?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 6, 2015)

Naruto takes it for now.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 6, 2015)

Could you elaborate?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 6, 2015)

Moon+-small planet/continent+ and mach 4000 is above his pay grade. I think Toriko is still country level and mach 1000, but he might've gotten a DC boost with Blue Oni


----------



## trance (Jan 6, 2015)

Toriko was continent level last time I checked.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 6, 2015)

there is absolutely nothing on the small planet degree going for nardo.
he is indeed casually continent+ and can go up to moon level with his best tecnique (likely even easier with movie spoiler hype),tho


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 6, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> there is absolutely nothing on the small planet degree going for nardo.
> he is indeed casually continent+ and can go up to moon level with his best tecnique (likely even easier with movie spoiler hype),tho



wasn't there that Chibaku Tensei thing with Hagoromo or was that thrown out and only for him? Not like Moon level isn't far off from small planet anyway. And he's still at that level after supposedly losing the Hagoromo boost?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 6, 2015)

hagoromo chibaku tensei was bottom of tier small planet, yes
this has nothing to do with nardo and sauce,tho


----------



## silverstorm (Jan 7, 2015)

Toriko still rapes naruto  He is mach 10k and moon level+


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 7, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> there is absolutely nothing on the small planet degree going for nardo.
> he is indeed casually continent+ and can go up to moon level with his best tecnique (likely even easier with movie spoiler hype),tho




Is the movie still canon when Kishi keeps trying to separate himself from it as much as possible? 

First interview: "This was all my idea I planned it a while ago"
The first reveiws come out
second interview: "Well SP approached me with the idea and convinced me to go with it"
More reviews start coming in
Third review "I had nothing to do with the movie, it was all SP's idea all i did was draw the character descriptions"
I don't even think he's listed as a writer of it anymore


----------



## MysticBlade (Jan 7, 2015)

Naruto takes it, using blue would only go so far but ya boy naruto is more versatile when it comes to battle. 

toriko's continent + and at his max base joa level with infinite kugi, he needs to make contact to win but as it is. seeing as naruto has flight, landing the kugi would be incredibly difficult especially when naruto can create clones with the exact power of himself. 

clones + flight gives him a fairly good advantage.


----------



## Vicotex (Jan 7, 2015)

Finally naruto can fight some toriko characters


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 7, 2015)

That moment when Naruto characters managed to have a planet buster


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 7, 2015)

toriko planetbusters are still working on another level,tho... 
they are casually faster and stronger than kaguya's best attack.


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 7, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> toriko planetbusters are still working on another level,tho...
> they are casually faster and stronger than kaguya's best attack.



Well, moon-level mean that you can wipe off all the life on a planet or even destroy it in one-shot so not bad


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 7, 2015)

kaguya does have a planet level attack
is just that even jirou casual knock is above it


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 7, 2015)

Well, Kaguya's attack has 'nothingness' property


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jan 7, 2015)

Which just happens to be a load of bullshit..


----------



## ShadowReaper (Jan 7, 2015)

How fast is current Toriko and how strong is his powerful attack?

Given that Nardo has half of Rikudo's strength and has the power of the S6P, he could potentially go up from continent+-small planet+ and over 1000 Mach. If Toneri is canon, it will just become even more so, just as his durability and physical strength will go up.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 7, 2015)

> moon+ level fairly casually, triple/quadruple digits Mach, has ninjutsu which bypass conventional durability anyway (Gudodama), etc.



This are Naruto stats according to Kaiser who I trust 100%


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 7, 2015)

> How fast is current Toriko



The top tier of the verse is currently scaled to mach 30,000 from Buranchi..... 

Toriko and the rest on his level are still around 4 digit mach not sure by how much though



> This are Naruto stats according to Kaiser who I trust 100%



Only Kaguya is confirmed planet level anyway, Hagoromo and His brother might be, But at best they are Moon level for the Moon creation feat, Naruto(The character) is only moon level at best..


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 7, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> The top tier of the verse is currently scaled to mach 30,000 from Buranchi.....
> 
> Toriko and the rest on his level are still around 4 digit mach not sure by how much though



I think it was like mach 1000 or so


----------



## Alita (Jan 7, 2015)

Naruto stomps for now.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 7, 2015)

> I think it was like mach 1000 or so



Yea' that's the one I know, the calc from the 4 beast arc, So no new speed feat for them yet?..


----------



## Alita (Jan 7, 2015)

Big Bοss said:


> This are Naruto stats according to Kaiser who I trust 100%


What technique was kaiser refering to that allows naruto to bypass one's durability and how did he come to that conclusion?


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 7, 2015)

> What technique was kaiser refering to that allows naruto to bypass one's durability and how did he come to that conclusion?



I think it was the goudodama.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 7, 2015)

moon level comes from madara casual chibaku tensei raindrop which was moon level.
rinnegan sasuke after absorbing bijjus>> juudara 
Indra's arrow=sauce's final ougi with all his powers on it
Nardo final RBJ>= indra's arrow


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 7, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> I think it was the goudodama.



I thought it was agreed that those don't bypass durability? 



iwandesu said:


> Nardo final RBJ>= indra's arrow



Their is no ">". Naruto only matched Sasukes arrow.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 7, 2015)

> I thought it was agreed that those don't bypass durability?



Er I was just answering the question..... From his statement the only possible answer is Goudodama.

Also just going to ask what was the reason again why it doesn't bypass durability?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 7, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> I thought it was agreed that those don't bypass durability?


you would be correct unless i'm missing something
maybe wonbat thinks atomization is still considered hax.


> Their is no ">". Naruto only matched Sasukes arrow.


semantics.
actually i intended to put a <= (as nardo needed 2 RBJ to match it) but meh.



shade0180 said:


> Er I was just answering the question..... From his statement the only possible answer is Goudodama.
> 
> Also just going to ask what was the reason again why it doesn't bypass durability?


because it is more akin to a strong kind of atomization than anything.
even statements gives it a similar function to the one of jinton


----------



## Vicotex (Jan 7, 2015)

It was >> Jinton


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 7, 2015)

> even statements gives it a similar function to the one of jinton



I thought it only stated that it turns the target into dust which was compared to jinton since the end result is the same...  does that claim disprove the bypassing durability altogether?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 7, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> I thought it only stated that it turns the target into dust which was compared to jinton since the end result is the same...  does that claim disprove the bypassing durability altogether?


it was stated to destroy everything within a touch just like jinton, yes
why would such thing even bypass durability to begin with, tho ?
hell, i'm pretty sure nardo kicked juudara's gudoudama...


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 7, 2015)

> nardo kicked juudara's gudoudama...



Yea he kicked it but that was because he has, er sage mode..... 



> yes
> why would such thing even bypass durability to begin with, tho ?



Because it was claimed to bypass durability(?) and prevent regeneration..


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 7, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Because it was claimed to bypass durability and prevent regeneration..



It wasn't claimed to bypass durability.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 7, 2015)

Er really? wait where does Naruto Section/KL getting that claim then  

also
So Gudodama can only

> turn target to dust
> prevent regen
> and cancel out ninjutsu
> change shape


----------



## JesusBaby (Jan 7, 2015)

Red oni arm toriko blitzes and and one shots in less than 0.1 seconds.
Pre AIR toriko glance >>>>cl 600>>>>>>>>>>>>>mount turtle>>>>>>>>>>>> thousands of futuristic nukes


----------



## Toaa (Jan 7, 2015)

shouldnt current toriko with enbu be slightly one sided??if anything the feat from buranchi can be scaled to toriko wgo also got his fork showcased to reach space in a minimiscule amount of time and we all know how big the planet is 

also he can intimidate lv 600 beasts i do think moon lv would be powerscaling abuse but multi continental seems quite legit and he also has the armor and a couple attacks that work as projectiles such as jet fork which can keep naruto at bay


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 7, 2015)

>jesus baby thinking people give a darn about his arbitraly powerlevels.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 7, 2015)

Nardo has that spider sense, lol no is blitzing Nardo considering it will will move on it' s own some time even.


----------



## Toaa (Jan 7, 2015)

^spiderman also has spider sense 

dont see that helping much against oppontents faster than him


----------



## Source (Jan 7, 2015)

Toriko isn't quite there yet. 



iwandesu said:


> moon level comes from madara casual chibaku tensei raindrop which was moon level.
> rinnegan sasuke after absorbing bijjus>> juudara
> Indra's arrow=sauce's final ougi with all his powers on it
> Nardo final RBJ>= indra's arrow



I wonder how impressive absorbing all the natural energy on the planet is...probably can't really be determined.


----------



## Toaa (Jan 7, 2015)

wonder how strong eos toriko can be 

especially with the sun beast and all this space travelling hype


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Er really? wait where does Naruto Section/KL getting that claim then
> 
> also
> So Gudodama can only
> ...



It doesn't cancel regen

edo tensei is a ninjutsu so their regen is cancelled when they get hit by it


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 7, 2015)

It only cancels regen if it's from an in use tech. Sakura was able to regen from it, for example.


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 7, 2015)

Multi-continental isn't enough against a moon-level opponent.

Has Toriko show something that can bypass Atomisation (I thought it was erasing)?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 7, 2015)

When was Sakura hit with a Godudama?


----------



## AgentAAA (Jan 7, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> Multi-continental isn't enough against a moon-level opponent.
> 
> Has Toriko show something that can bypass Atomisation (I thought it was erasing)?



atomization's just a level of destruction, same as vaporization or fragmentation.


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 7, 2015)

AgentAAA said:


> atomization's just a level of destruction, same as vaporization or fragmentation.



I see.

Still, the Gudodama aren't useless in this fight, far form it. They can still be used for the BRS


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 7, 2015)

The Phoenix King said:


> When was Sakura hit with a Godudama?



Didn't Madara stab her with it when she tried to rush him?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 7, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> Didn't Madara stab her with it when she tried to rush him?



Yeah he did, it was pretty funny actually


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jan 7, 2015)

Best panel in the goddamn manga. Sakura finally getting a pole up in her.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 7, 2015)

That's a chakra rod, not a truth seeking ball.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 7, 2015)

If it were a chakra rod it would be coming out of his hand. He wouldn't be holding it like that.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Jan 7, 2015)

Doesn't Naruto have moon level durability or something from tanking Toneri's sword?


----------



## 1Person (Jan 7, 2015)

The Phoenix King said:


> That's a chakra rod, not a truth seeking ball.


it was one naruto's truthseeker staffs that madara stole


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 7, 2015)

Dark Passenger said:


> Doesn't Naruto have moon level durability or something from tanking Toneri's sword?


very likely.
first we need the movie to be licencied to get a good view of the feat,tho


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 7, 2015)

1Person said:


> it was one naruto's truthseeker staffs that madara stole



It was Madara's last truthseeker orb that hadn't been taken away yet.


----------



## BreakFlame (Jan 8, 2015)

Is this series vs series or character vs character?


----------



## tkpirate (Jan 8, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Third review "I had nothing to do with the movie, it was all SP's idea all i did was draw the character descriptions"
> I don't even think he's listed as a writer of it anymore



don't think he ever said anything like that.or you can post a source.


----------



## Toaa (Jan 8, 2015)

character vs character 

can you fathom the massive rape from toriko verse?the eight kings would destroy the verse 

the other beasts all the bishikukaya disciples joa blue nitro hmm enough said


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 8, 2015)

a single king in his lonesome is enough
kaguya can't even teleport such huge stuff


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 8, 2015)

BreakFlame said:


> Is this series vs series or character vs character?



What do you think? Toriko as a verse would demolish the Naruto verse. Top tiers in Toriko are large planet level with 30,000+ mach speed.


----------



## 1Person (Jan 8, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> It was Madara's last truthseeker orb that hadn't been taken away yet.



You're right, it not having the loop on it confused me


----------



## BreakFlame (Jan 8, 2015)

yujiro said:


> character vs character
> 
> can you fathom the massive rape from toriko verse?the eight kings would destroy the verse
> 
> the other beasts all the bishikukaya disciples joa blue nitro hmm enough said





The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> What do you think? Toriko as a verse would demolish the Naruto verse. Top tiers in Toriko are large planet level with 30,000+ mach speed.



That's what I thought, but I got confused because people kept bringing up those exact feats even though they don't apply to Toriko (yet).

Anyway, it should be Naruto for now. I saw a clip of the movie, and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Toneri (is that his name) does in fact slice the moon in half. Naruto later splits that same sword right down the middle in what appeared to be base mode.


----------



## Toaa (Jan 8, 2015)

why doesnt buranchi feat apply to toriko?shouldnt he be low 5 digit mach?


----------



## Vicotex (Jan 8, 2015)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> What do you think? Toriko as a verse would demolish the Naruto verse. Top tiers in Toriko are large planet level with 30,000+ mach speed.



for your info NARUTO Godtiers are LS now
LS>>>>mach 30K


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 8, 2015)

Vicotex said:


> for your info NARUTO Godtiers are LS now
> LS>>>>mach 30K



Someone be jumping the gun.


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 8, 2015)

Only Juudara, Kaguya, Hagoromo, Naruto, Sasuke and maybe Kakashi are Moon-Planet-level right?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jan 8, 2015)

Vicotex said:


> for your info NARUTO Godtiers are LS now
> LS>>>>mach 30K



Ho boy. .  .


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 8, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> Only Juudara, Kaguya, Hagoromo, Naruto, Sasuke and maybe Kakashi are Moon-Planet-level right?



Pretty much, Kakashi doesn't get it but he can hit characters of that tier of power with Kamui hax

Below that is Juub V2i-Juubito which was reduced to continent level


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 8, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> Only Juudara, Kaguya, Hagoromo, Naruto, Sasuke and maybe Kakashi are Moon-Planet-level right?



Kakashi even with that one time power up cant be powerscaled to that. His focus was more hax rather than power. Even Naruto and Sasuke are only at that level with their absolute strongest attacks.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 8, 2015)

Vicotex said:


> for your info NARUTO Godtiers are LS now
> LS>>>>mach 30K



It begins, eh why not?


----------



## Sablés (Jan 8, 2015)

Because anyone who isn't retarded knows better.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 8, 2015)

seriously

explain yourself

where do those ava rights come from you piece of shit


----------



## BreakFlame (Jan 8, 2015)

Vicotex said:


> for your info NARUTO Godtiers are LS now
> LS>>>>mach 30K



Based on what? Are you considering Toneri's sword to be a laser or something?


----------



## Lurko (Jan 8, 2015)

BreakFlame said:


> Based on what? Are you considering Toneri's sword to be a laser or something?



There's a blog on it old mate.


----------



## Fujita (Jan 8, 2015)

Vicotex said:


> for your info NARUTO Godtiers are LS now
> LS>>>>mach 30K





yeah, suuuuuuuure they are


----------



## Sablés (Jan 8, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> seriously
> 
> explain yourself
> 
> where do those ava rights come from you piece of shit



Contests

and because I deserve nice things


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 8, 2015)

Liquid said:


> Contests
> 
> and because I deserve nice things



what contests?

they sound like a cakewalk


----------



## AgentAAA (Jan 8, 2015)

Vicotex said:


> for your info NARUTO Godtiers are LS now
> LS>>>>mach 30K



No one with sense is accepting that shoddy reasoning.


----------



## Vicotex (Jan 9, 2015)

BreakFlame said:


> Based on what? Are you considering Toneri's sword to be a laser or something?



there are 2 LS feat in nardo.
1.  Naruto fighting withing madara who was using LS-tech and he came out clean un-cut.
2. Madra activates moon genjutsu, and the light moving at high speed yet sasuke who was in the mid air still manage to cover Naruto,sakura and Kakashi with his susano before the moon light.

Meaning sasuke was faster than light


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jan 9, 2015)

The perfect troll in this situation would be to simply ban Naruto. I think I might do that. I kinda feel like being a dick this week.


----------



## AgentAAA (Jan 9, 2015)

Vicotex said:


> there are 2 LS feat in nardo.
> 1.  Naruto fighting withing madara who was using LS-tech and he came out clean un-cut.
> 2. Madra activates moon genjutsu, and the light moving at high speed yet sasuke who was in the mid air still manage to cover Naruto,sakura and Kakashi with his susano before the moon light.
> 
> Meaning sasuke was faster than light



firstly, and I'd like to make this as clear as possible: no. 
1. This is disputed as databook BS and for a number of reasons. If this is accepted there's a lot of other series that could claim lightspeed off of similarly shoddy BS.
2. We're really more worried about the light as a way to bounce the signal, so to speak. The chakra's movement is a different matter entirely.
Of course, even if it WAS lightspeed, and I'm not into claiming such is true, this'd be a relativistic feat so not sure where you're getting LS from.


----------



## Kazu (Jan 9, 2015)

AgentAAA said:


> firstly, and I'd like to make this as clear as possible: no.
> 1. This is disputed as databook BS and for a number of reasons. If this is accepted there's a lot of other series that could claim lightspeed off of similarly shoddy BS.
> 2. We're really more worried about the light as a way to bounce the signal, so to speak. The chakra's movement is a different matter entirely.
> *Of course, even if it WAS lightspeed, and I'm not into claiming such is true, this'd be a relativistic feat so not sure where you're getting LS from.*



It probably isn't, given the massive distance.


----------



## AgentAAA (Jan 9, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> The perfect troll in this situation would be to simply ban Naruto. I think I might do that. I kinda feel like being a dick this week.



I will refer to you from now on as Ultimate Deathsaurer the god of all that is and all that will be if you ban nardo threads from OBD.
alternately you could at least fit toriko under the naruto vs luffy vs ichigo clause.


----------



## Kazu (Jan 9, 2015)

AgentAAA said:


> I will refer to you from now on as Ultimate Deathsaurer the god of all that is and all that will be if you ban nardo threads from OBD.
> alternately you could at least fit toriko under the naruto vs luffy vs ichigo clause.



That might just be a good idea. 

We've seen toriko vs Naruto threads done to death (well I was part of that but the point still stands)


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 9, 2015)

AgentAAA said:


> I will refer to you from now on as Ultimate Deathsaurer the god of all that is and all that will be if you ban nardo threads from OBD.
> alternately you could at least fit toriko under the naruto vs luffy vs ichigo clause.



You guys do know that banning the popular series would kill the section more than what currently we have, right? But seriously I agree with adding Toriko on the clause for Naruto vs luffy vs Ichigo....


----------



## Vicotex (Jan 9, 2015)

Why? Because the verse got some major power boost or what?
Or the LS feat?


----------



## AgentAAA (Jan 9, 2015)

Vicotex said:


> Why? Because the verse got some major power boost or what?
> Or the LS feat?



because toriko vs nardo is overdone. same reason nardo vs luffy and nardo vs ichgo got thrown under the no-no clause until they're done as a series as well.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm not sure I'd consider Naruto to be "popular" anymore. Regardless I don't intend to sit through a repeat of that Jupiter sized Naruto Earth crap again. I don't think any sane person wants a repeat of that era.


----------



## BreakFlame (Jan 9, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I'm not sure I'd consider Naruto to be "popular" anymore. Regardless I don't intend to sit through a repeat of that *Jupiter sized Naruto Earth* crap again. I don't think any sane person wants a repeat of that era.



What.

Goddamn, sounds like I missed some funny stuff by coming in this late.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 9, 2015)

BreakFlame said:


> What.
> 
> Goddamn, sounds like I missed some funny stuff by coming in this late.


You only have kishi sense of scalling and narutards to fault 
regardless, is not like nardo planet is still bigger than earth or anything .
granted it is not even nearly jupiter site anymore


----------



## BreakFlame (Jan 9, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> You only have kishi sense of scalling and narutards to fault
> regardless, is not like nardo planet is still bigger than earth or anything .
> granted it is not even nearly jupiter site anymore



So it was bigger originally?

What, did they scoop out too many meteors to throw at each other and shrink it?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 9, 2015)

BreakFlame said:


> So it was bigger originally?
> 
> What, did they scoop out too many meteors to throw at each other and shrink it?



No, he means the calcs for the size . First it came out too big because of some screwed up Kishi perspective .


----------



## BreakFlame (Jan 9, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> No, he means the calcs for the size . First it came out too big because of some screwed up Kishi perspective .



Ah. Too bad, I was kind of curious how that'd effect the moon calcs that will come with the movie.


----------



## silverstorm (Jan 10, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Moon+-small planet/continent+ and mach 4000 is above his pay grade. I think Toriko is still country level and mach 1000, but he might've gotten a DC boost with Blue Oni



naruto mach 4000???  so he is now faster than frieza?  so he can rape him! lol


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 10, 2015)

> naruto mach 4000??? so he is now faster than frieza? so he can rape him! lol



Er, no. Naruto is not getting out of the saiyan saga... DB speed got upgraded due to kaioken's multiplier.... Vegeta is at small planet level - planet level.... and Frieza is in the large planet level range......


----------



## silverstorm (Jan 10, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Er, no. Naruto is not getting out of the saiyan saga... DB speed got upgraded due to kaioken's multiplier.... Vegeta is at small planet level - planet level.... and Frieza is in the large planet level range......




Frieza is *middle triple digits mach*  so if frieza was only moon level, naruto would rape him  and he could solo saiyan saga  lol


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 10, 2015)

The thing is Frieza is not and never have been moon level.... ........  So your rape scenario is a delusion... And the frieza you are using is his 1st form. 

Also middle triple digit mach means he is around mach 4xx+ to mach 7xx+ which means mach 4000 isn't enough to blitz him. Naruto needs to be 8xxx+ to even blitz frieza and frieza can 1 shot his ass even at his weakest form.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 10, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Er, no. Naruto is not getting out of the saiyan saga... DB speed got upgraded due to kaioken's multiplier.... Vegeta is at small planet level - planet level.... and Frieza is in the large planet level range......



Just give Kishi some time and he might surprise you with a movie in the future, just look what the mad man did with Kaguya.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jan 10, 2015)

You mean he might literally bore me to death?


----------



## Lurko (Jan 10, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> You mean he might literally bore me to death?



You read the new movie's plot?


----------



## SwordSlayer99 (Jan 10, 2015)

*Question*

Has anyone scaled the planet and the moon from the movie yet?


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm pretty sure OBD have a silent agreement of leaving the movie alone until the movie comes out to the english viewers.


----------



## SwordSlayer99 (Jan 10, 2015)

Oh I didn't know, ty.


----------



## Freechoice (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Vicotex (Jan 10, 2015)

When will the movie arrive in our regions


----------



## azngamer87 (Jan 10, 2015)

Yeah base on the cam rip, I think naruto is about to get a massive speed up grade. He went from the Earth to the moon in like a minute or less that would put in 5 digit mach speed range.


----------



## Source (Jan 10, 2015)

Didn't he arrive on and leave the moon through some kind of portal?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 10, 2015)

azngamer87 said:


> Yeah base on the cam rip, I think naruto is about to get a massive speed up grade. *He went from the Earth to the moon* in like a minute or less that would put in 5 digit mach speed range.



That was through some kind of secret portal on Earth. He did not fly from the Earth to the Moon.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 10, 2015)

Kaioken multipliers a shit, that is blatantly obvious calc stacking .


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 10, 2015)

So, we aren't using Toneri's feat yet?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 10, 2015)

Base frieza is not 3 digit.
piccolo moon busting feat is already 4 digit on its low end)
so is frieza death ball speed.
not even talking about kaioken multipliers (which should be valid as far as you use them with the low end)
wiki page is just outdated and will be corrected in a couple of secs.


----------



## silverstorm (Jan 10, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Base frieza is not 3 digit.
> piccolo moon busting feat is already 4 digit on its low end)
> so is frieza death ball speed.
> not even talking about kaioken multipliers (which should be valid as far as you use them with the low end)
> wiki page is just outdated and will be corrected in a couple of secs.



yeah  all db charecters should be updated 
gotenks ssj1 = gotenks ssj3: Sub-relativistic+???
frieza final form 100%: large planet level+??? should be small star level  (1st form frieza is large planet level+ and 120.000.000 >>>> 530.000 =)) )
goku saiyan saga with kaio-ken: mach 270???  lol  goku ssj god: Sub-relativistic+  wtf .....
.........
all profiles are outdated


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 10, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> So, we aren't using Toneri's feat yet?



Movie feats are never used until the movie in question is dubbed and released.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 10, 2015)

you mean subbed


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 10, 2015)

silverstorm said:


> yeah  all db charecters should be updated
> gotenks ssj1 = gotenks ssj3: Sub-relativistic+???
> frieza final form 100%: large planet level+??? should be small star level  (1st form frieza is large planet level+ and 120.000.000 >>>> 530.000 =)) )
> goku saiyan saga with kaio-ken: mach 270???  lol  goku ssj god: Sub-relativistic+  wtf .....
> ...


1.gotenks ssj3 is subrelativistic+ because he is powerscalled from gotenks ssj1 who has a subrelativistic+ feat (and kid buu but this is another matter)
2.You would be actually correct by some extent, planet namek destruction is a small star+ feat, sadly because of some folks (EM) being skeptical about the way the feat was performed we tend to overlook it.   
3. kaioken goku is outdated, goku ssj god comes from powerscalling it is correct.


----------



## Freechoice (Jan 11, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> So, we aren't using Toneri's feat yet?



Yeah we are

I'm now the classifier

Everyone recognises my greatness


----------

